# Socks



## thebigo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am planning my first week long hike (rte 4 - rte 89 on LT) in a few years and I realized I have one piece of gear that I have never been satisfied with. A few years ago when I hiked North Adams to rte 4 I used a polypro liner under wool socks and they constanlty itched, did not wick moisture away from my feet and whenever I washed them I couldnt manage to dry them overnight. The wool is also very heavy when wet. 

Question: What do you guys use for long distance hikes? What do you recomend? Does anybody use Smartwool? Thanks


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 27, 2006)

thebigo said:
			
		

> I am planning my first week long hike (rte 4 - rte 89 on LT) in a few years and I realized I have one piece of gear that I have never been satisfied with. A few years ago when I hiked North Adams to rte 4 I used a polypro liner under wool socks and they constanlty itched, did not wick moisture away from my feet and whenever I washed them I couldnt manage to dry them overnight. The wool is also very heavy when wet.
> 
> Question: What do you guys use for long distance hikes? What do you recomend? Does anybody use Smartwool? Thanks



I EXCLUSIVELY use Smartwools.......

Im sure others will chime in...they are a little on the pricey side, but I really like them...I mostly use the Adrenaline model....I found like 20 pair at my local TJ Maxx at about $4 a pair...so I bought em all.. 

They are worth the full price though and since my local TJ Maxx doesnt have anymore (i bought em all) I will have to pay full price someday...try Sierra Trading post they usually have a few bucks off..

M


----------



## pepsi (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree. I also wear Smartwool exclusively, not just while hiking either.

I tried the knockoffs and they just do not keep the cushion the way Smartwools do.

However, in my experience they usually will not dry completely overnight. Sock's are the one thing that I don't think I can take too many of so it's not been a problem. The liners will dry fast so if it's been a rainy hike and I think I might run out of dry socks I just change the liner and put damp ones back on until camp. 

Because I wear them all the time i usually pick up a pair now and then even if I don't need them. Especially if they are on sale. 

I like the Hiker and Light Hiker with liner socks for 3 seasons and skiing.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 28, 2006)

I only wear Smartwool socks. When I started hiking I went with polypro liners, too, because I thought that was the right thing to do. Since then I've completely ditched the liners, summer and winter both, and have found my feet much more comfortable and drier. I'm careful to buy the different weights and use them at the right times.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 28, 2006)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> I only wear Smartwool socks. When I started hiking I went with polypro liners, too, because I thought that was the right thing to do. Since then I've completely ditched the liners, summer and winter both, and have found my feet much more comfortable and drier. I'm careful to buy the different weights and use them at the right times.



Totally agree for both hiking and skiing.

I carry a few pairs of extra socks when hiking and change them whenever I feel any dampness.

Since I have adopted that strategy, I've never had a blister or even a hot spot on my feet, even when hiking in relatively new boots.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd bring two pair & dry the spares on your pack during the off day (providing it does not rain of course).

I've had good luck with SmartWools & Wigwams, I do occassionally go with the big wool socks though depending on the boot I'm wearing & season.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree that smart wool is excellent, and it is all that I wear for skiing.  For hiking most of the time I am wearing cotton socks but the majority of my hikes are less than 5 miles, and I wear trail runners which tend to breathe better.


----------



## noski (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.darntough.com/   Cabot Hosiery out of Northfield (VT) makes a popular sock that you may like. Locally, I have heard good things about them- comfort, wear, wicking, etc.


----------

